# structural engineering advice



## ah82 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am looking to go back to school for engineering. I don't know which field to go into, but I think structural sounds most like what I would enjoy. I want to be involved in building of buildings, bridges, etc. If possible I would like to work in the field once in a while as opposed to behind a desk all year round. I was recently accepted in to a local university's engineering program, however they do not offer anything called "structural" engineering. They offer a civil, mechanical, etc. I have looked around a bit and don't see any true structural engineering program anywhere near me. Is it standard to go into civil, and then take some kind of structural grad courses? Thanks for any/all advice.


----------

